# Missing 802.11g channels



## Thrain (Mar 6, 2009)

I've set up my pci Atheros 5212 based Netgear wireless card to use WPA2, everything is working fine except I'm missing channels 12 & 13, I'm in Europe.

I'm trying to avoid overlapping channels and would like to use channel 13, 1 and 7 are in use.

I'm sure it's just a matter of changing the country codes somewhere to support the extra channels.

Any ideas how I go about enabling the extra channels, I'm sure the card supports 12 & 13 as I've used it elsewhere.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 6, 2009)

ifconfig(8) utility have all what you need to debug such issue.


----------



## Thrain (Mar 6, 2009)

When I ran "ifconfig -v ath0 list chan" it didn't list any channels after channel 11.

Sorry I should have mentioned that in the first post.


----------



## abeek (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm wondering, that the time is going but the restriction to use channels above 11 is continuous. I'm in the end of 2011 unable to use 802.11g channels above 11 despite regdomain settings.


----------

